# Need new earphones



## sarthak (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, I need to buy new earphones for upto Rs.600. I have shortlisted these two :
1. Sennheiser CX-300-II PRECISION
2. Sennheiser-CX-350-STREET-II

Both are priced Rs.799, and I plan to use a Rs.250 off coupon. But the seller has not mentioned if they have manufacturer warranty. Should I still buy this or something else ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are getting them for so low, then they are fakes.


----------



## sarthak (Jul 13, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> If you are getting them for so low, then they are fakes.



So any other suggestions ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2012)

get soundmagic ES18 for ~550 from online shopping sites though most have ran out of stock.about 2 months ago they were priced at ~450 & even at current price they are the best option & according to some reviews even better than some earphones costing 1000-1200.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 14, 2012)

ES18 is available at smcinternational @ 500 shipped


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2012)

^^it is 550 not 500 & i bought it for 425 from them about 2 months ago under a special offer.after 2 weeks when i tried to buy one more stock was finished.in their nehru place shop they are quoting the price as 600 btw.


----------



## Minion (Jul 14, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> get soundmagic ES18 for ~550 from online shopping sites though most have ran out of stock.about 2 months ago they were priced at ~450 & even at current price they are the best option & according to some reviews even better than some earphones costing 1000-1200.



I got ES 18 recently for my brother for 400 bucks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2012)

from where?


----------



## Minion (Jul 14, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> from where?



I got it locally from S.P Road,Bangalore.


----------



## sarthak (Jul 15, 2012)

iittopper said:


> ES18 is available at smcinternational @ 500 shipped



Its priced at Rs.550 and Rs.100 more for shipping. Is this the lowest price available online right now ?


----------



## iittopper (Jul 15, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Its priced at Rs.550 and Rs.100 more for shipping. Is this the lowest price available online right now ?



Sam just bought it from smcinternational at rs 450 + 50 (shipping) from smcinternational 3-4 days ago . They quote the price higher in website so better contact them first .


----------



## sarthak (Jul 16, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Sam just bought it from smcinternational at rs 450 + 50 (shipping) from smcinternational 3-4 days ago . They quote the price higher in website so better contact them first .



I just called him up. He said that the current price is Rs.600+shipping and that if I buy it right now it would be Rs.550 as listed on the website. He also said that he is going to update the prices in a few days and it might increase. So should I buy it right now ?


----------



## Minion (Jul 16, 2012)

Try to find it locally you can find much better deal.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 16, 2012)

sarthak said:


> I just called him up. He said that the current price is Rs.600+shipping and that if I buy it right now it would be Rs.550 as listed on the website. He also said that he is going to update the prices in a few days and it might increase. So should I buy it right now ?



yeh should find it cheaper locally


----------



## sarthak (Jul 16, 2012)

iittopper said:


> yeh should find it cheaper locally



Local would be expensive because of overcharging auto-walas 
And Vellore is a small city, I don't think I would be able to find them here.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2012)

Any diversion towards Creative EP-630 which comes around 600-800 Rs.? 
Its an IEM earphone with very good rating , although quite delicate.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 16, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Local would be expensive because of overcharging auto-walas
> And Vellore is a small city, I don't think I would be able to find them here.



here is the good deal for you Buy SoundMAGIC ES 18 Earphone online, SoundMAGIC ES 18 Earphone Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping

apply 10% code and get it @ 378 rs


----------



## sarthak (Jul 17, 2012)

iittopper said:


> here is the good deal for you Buy SoundMAGIC ES 18 Earphone online, SoundMAGIC ES 18 Earphone Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping
> 
> apply 10% code and get it @ 378 rs



Thanks bro, just ordered from there 
I didn't use the code though, because with COD available I thought it would be better to be safe than to save Rs.42. Expected delivery date is 27th July and the customer care guy told me that it should be delivered before that. Thanks for the help guys !!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2012)

i ordered one too & also used the code.i used netbanking so not much worried about getting the payment back in case of any problems.though i am not very sure about getting ES18 as my previous 2 orders of ES18 first from homeshop18 & then from snapdeal got cancelled after ~5 days even after i paid immediately using netbanking because of non-availability.homeshop18 returned the payment through net banking ~5 days after the information of cancellation of order.


----------



## sarthak (Jul 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i ordered one too & also used the code.i used netbanking so not much worried about getting the payment back in case of any problems.though i am not very sure about getting ES18 as my previous 2 orders of ES18 first from homeshop18 & then from snapdeal got cancelled after ~5 days even after i paid immediately using netbanking because of non-availability.homeshop18 returned the payment through net banking ~5 days after the information of cancellation of order.



When did you order ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2012)

today at ~10:30AM from indiatimes shopping.ordered from snapdeal on 9th july & got info about cancellation today.ordered from homeshop18 back in may.let's see if 3rd time is the charm


----------



## iittopper (Jul 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> today at ~10:30AM from indiatimes shopping.ordered from snapdeal on 9th july & got info about cancellation today.ordered from homeshop18 back in may.let's see if 3rd time is the charm



Well they usually took 6-9 days to ship a product , but my order was never cancelled . Maybe that was your bad luck


----------



## Shrapsy (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I also ordered a pair. 

Final price - 379.
Date of Delivery - 31st July.

Fingahs crawssed now.


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 28, 2012)

Any reviews on the same? I am waiting for someone to write a good review on them, especially, how they fair against there elder siblings.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2012)

Random IEM / Headphone Rants - Page 48


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 31, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> Random IEM / Headphone Rants - Page 48



Thanks


----------

